# Intro to rigging training vid draft



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Dieselgenset (May 16, 2018)

[email protected] said:


>



I found this really helpful, I would love to see more. A lot of videos don't stop to explain, everything happens so fast. I like the way you do a brief pause and edit the footage to show what is going on.


----------



## jomoco (May 17, 2018)

I like watchin the big dogs in action to keep me humble......



Jomoco


----------



## hitoppa (May 19, 2018)

Good grief that noob would fk up a wet dream. Spent half the day on it and it still fell off the side of the notch. Just bean bag it and send up a rope and girth hitch it with a timber hitch above the cut and pull over the damn thing.....after getting a bigger than 14" bar lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2018)

hitoppa said:


> Good grief that noob would fk up a wet dream. Spent half the day on it and it still fell off the side of the notch. Just bean bag it and send up a rope and girth hitch it with a timber hitch above the cut and pull over the damn thing.....after getting a bigger than 14" bar lol.


I agree all that boring too lol notch and drop the damn thing I don't have time for the saw abuse **** lol


----------



## 4rborz (Jun 18, 2018)

hitoppa said:


> Good grief that noob would fk up a wet dream. Spent half the day on it and it still fell off the side of the notch. Just bean bag it and send up a rope and girth hitch it with a timber hitch above the cut and pull over the damn thing.....after getting a bigger than 14" bar lol.



this made me chuckle


----------



## hitoppa (Jul 2, 2018)

That ole fart Jomoco still making sawdust lol?


----------

